# how do dc boots sizing run?



## ecksman

theres a deal on a pair of dc judge boots at a local board shop. they have one 2011 model left in my size in sneakers for $180. hopeful their sneakers and boots run the same. I'm going tomorrow to try it on. hopefully it fits good.


----------



## NWBoarder

The try on is the only way you will know. My Scouts fit about the same as my old DC shoes did. I can't say the same for the Judge boots since I have never worn a pair.


----------



## Steez

length wise dc is pretty true to size but idk how it will fit your actual foot


----------



## chandler

ecksman said:


> theres a deal on a pair of dc judge boots at a local board shop. they have one 2011 model left in my size in sneakers for $180. hopeful their sneakers and boots run the same. I'm going tomorrow to try it on. hopefully it fits good.


I have the scouts and judges. DC always runs 1/2 a size small it seems.


----------



## HoboMaster

They seem pretty close to actual size, my 9 1/2 boots fit very close to 9 1/2 shoes. Mostly depends on your foot I think.


----------



## ecksman

the dc boots i tried on seem like i needed a half size bigger than my sneer size, really not much of a difference. i ended up ignoring brand and price to an extent and strictly by comfort. i found that the vans aura were the best fit for me and they were also double boa which is cool. can't wait to take for a ride. I've been wearing everywhere, at home, to the store, to my friends houses, etc. so far no pain, just a real nice fit


----------



## chandler

ecksman said:


> the dc boots i tried on seem like i needed a half size bigger than my sneer size, really not much of a difference. i ended up ignoring brand and price to an extent and strictly by comfort. i found that the vans aura were the best fit for me and they were also double boa which is cool. can't wait to take for a ride. I've been wearing everywhere, at home, to the store, to my friends houses, etc. so far no pain, just a real nice fit


to the store? lol


----------



## that_guy

I had a pair of DC boots from 2004, I actually sized down from a 9 in sneakers (snug fit) to an 8 in boots. But keep in mind that is how it fit with my feet and how I prefer my boots to fit (very tight, no socks). The sizing may have changed a bit since then, as these companies update their liners.


----------



## r1chard

I have the 2011 dc judge in 9. I think it feels a half size smaller, like a 8 1/2. I'm hoping they pack out after riding it this season though, as I hear that's what usually happens.


----------



## Hardy Har

whats a good dc boot under $200? just wondering because i tried a pair of dc's that had that wire technology and they fit nice. just too expensive


----------

